# SanDisk announces Pen Drives with Micro USB adapter for direct OTG access!!



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

*SANDISK ANNOUNCES ITS FIRST DUAL USB DRIVE DESIGNED TO TRANSFER AND BACKUP CONTENT BETWEEN MOBILE DEVICES AND COMPUTERS*

*cdn.ndtv.com/tech/images/gadgets/sandisk_ultra_dual_usb.jpg



> MILPITAS, Calif., Feb. 11, 2014 – SanDisk Corporation (NASDAQ: SNDK), a global leader in flash storage solutions, today announced the SanDisk Ultra® Dual USB Drive, a USB flash drive featuring both a micro-USB and a USB 2.0 connector in a sleek and sturdy form factor. The SanDisk Ultra Dual USB Drive is designed for Android™ smartphone and tablet users who need an easy way to move content such as photos and videos from their mobile devices. The drive allows users to safely store and backup files, free-up space, or simply transfer multimedia between their smartphones, tablets and computers.
> 
> “The SanDisk Ultra Dual USB Drive provides a simple, convenient way to offload and backup files from smartphones and tablets – with the peace of mind that comes with the trusted SanDisk brand,” said Dinesh Bahal, vice president, product marketing, SanDisk. “This new drive integrates with SanDisk’s Memory Zone app to make freeing up space on mobile devices simpler than ever, improving the user experience.”
> 
> ...



*My thoughts:*

This is an absolute boon for us android users, this is specially useful for us who own a phone without SD card. This has many other uses as well:

1. Use OTG without cable.
2. Take phone backup without pc or cloud(sandisk has a free app in play store).
3. Free up memory on the go, no need to switch off phone to replace cards.
4. Copy files to pc without cable, much easier to carry than a cable.
........ and more

And the best part, you can buy it at this very moment: 

*Flipkart(16GB only):*
Sandisk Ultra Dual 16 GB On-The-Go Pendrive - Sandisk: Flipkart.com

*Ebay(all sizes):*
sandisk ultra dual | eBay

With 16GB for 900/-, 32GB for 1.4k this drive is just too good to pass up.

Here's the link to the app:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sandisk.mz


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah, great find man .. Thanks for sharing this excellent news. Kudos to SanDisk for this noble concept.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> Ah, great find man .. Thanks for sharing this excellent news. Kudos to SanDisk for this noble concept.



Transcend and strontium also has some drives like this, but the free app from sandisk makes up for it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovely idea for OTG lovers. I would have got one if it were USB 3.0


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2014)

^^ Same here but I may get one anyway 



tkin said:


> Transcend and strontium also has some drives like this, but the free app from sandisk makes up for it.



Transcend has poor RMA support and now strontium is going the same way leaving SD as the only viable choice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

Sony, Strontium launch USB On-The-Go drives for smartphones and tablets | NDTV Gadgets

Sony and strontium have launched drives like this earlier.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2014)

@tkin, Thank You buddy for this outstanding news.
It's really an awesome product for us the Android Tablet/Smartphone users. Even users with PC/Laptops.
The news rocks.
Thanks once again.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Good thing that these PDs are now coming.


----------



## JulianeEberhardt (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow... This USB drive comes bundled with SanDisk SecureAccess software that allows users to create a private partition with 128-bit AES encryption. Made of aluminum and with 128GB of storage space, this USB drive is truly a premium storage solution; one that costs a small fortune nonetheless, at RM699 a piece.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

JulianeEberhardt said:


> Wow... This USB drive comes bundled with SanDisk SecureAccess software that allows users to create a private partition with 128-bit AES encryption. Made of aluminum and with 128GB of storage space, this USB drive is truly a premium storage solution; one that costs a small fortune nonetheless, at RM699 a piece.


*www.troll.me/images/confused-jackie-chan-cartoon/you-make-no-sense-head-hurts-thumb.jpg


----------



## amayamartin82 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have had great experience with Transcend one of my scandisk pendrive just went completely inactive and useless. So I do not have much  faith on scandisk


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

amayamartin82 said:


> I have had great experience with Transcend one of my scandisk pendrive just went completely inactive and useless. So I do not have much  faith on scandisk



In India transcend rma used to have a 3 month turn around time. Not sure if it's gotten any better.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2014)

No, AFAIK it's worse than ever now as the time frame is infinite now. People did not get their product replaced / rmaed even after waiting for 7 long months.


----------



## moniker (Mar 8, 2014)

Sandisk make great SD cards but their USB drives suck. Those cruzer pen drives are notorious for their slowness. Hope this product is good.


----------

